# Omg !!!!!!!!



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Kitten number 1 is out mum is cleaning it as we speak and I had no idea she just got into my drawer under my bed where I had made a nest weeks ago and had it with only 2 little miows no words can explain how happy I am


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

Congratulations, and welcome to the forums!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hope everything continues to go well.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Baby number 2 has arrived


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

How exciting, am so pleased for you


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

And now we have 3


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

sounds like when tabitha had hers. she let out one meow (rather a loud one though) and within less than one hour she given birth to 5 kittens. let's hope yours continues well


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Number 4  all kittens have a fine set of lungs on them bless ..


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

And then there were 5


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Congrats..... Do you think there is any more


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

We have number 6  hope thats it ...


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

So 6 babies and 6 placentas In an hour and 20 minutes think she maybe done now ..


----------



## Lulu77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Lovely. Congratulations!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow - that was quick! Great work. Glad it was drama free too.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

She was a star made it look easy I had to tear off only one cord and I had to move the babies onto the heat pad as she was so busy licking and eating they were coming out so fast they are all suckling away now just one little baba is finding it tough to get to a nipple .. but its getting there . they all look the same at the moment but I think they are all the same colouring as mum :001_wub:


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Bless! They all came so fast they haven't had time to dry off yet! Congratulations on your new arrivals, hope they all thrive and give you many happy moments to remember.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

1st pic will put more on tomorrow when I have changed the bedding and Bella has given herself and the babies a wash 







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Ah congratulations! Lovely picture.
Hope they all have a good nights sleep and Mum too!
looking forward to more pics tomorrow.


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

lisaslovelys said:


> 1st pic will put more on tomorrow when I have changed the bedding and Bella has given herself and the babies a wash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that is soooo lovely, what a touching story for a late Sunday eve  Brought tears to me eyes.

Hope mum and kitties continue to do well. xx

Kath


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

how's everyone doing this morning? hope all is well and you may have a surprise with colours too. when tabitha had her 5 (she looks identical to your Bella), the kittens all looked black or very dark until they dried out. we ended up with 1 x black, 1 x tortie, 1 x torbi, 1 blue tabby and 1 blue torbie. i wonder what colours yours are now they have dried out


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Glad all went well. 

6 can be a worry to find homes for, especially if some are black when dried off.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Glad it all went smoothly. Now it's time to break out the scales and work out how to tell the kittens apart...


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

All sleeping peacefully at the moment while I am soooo tired, could not sleep last night I was to busy watching to make sure all was ok . There is only 1 black little boy the rest are the same colouring as mummy 2 are girls but will check them all when I weigh them later . I need to find a way to tell them apart only 2 stand out at the moment (black boy and very tabby girl) but they are all doing really well . Bella is doing a great job


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Congratulations on a very quick birth at a reasonable time, wish my cats would do this.

Hope all is well today.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sometimes it's possible to tell them apart by weight though if the smaller one grows faster than the larger you have to work out another way to do it before they are the same weight.

I took photos of my last fosters on the scales every week, until I stopped weighing them as they didn't fit the scales any more. It really shows how they grow!

Jasmine | Shunra Oriental & Siamese Cats


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

You can get little paper ID bands from Ebay that are helpful, or use different coloured strips of fleece around the neck.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok have weighed them but after the 1st 2 I dont know who is who and I could not hang about as Bella was swooping them back faster than I could clock them bless her . The little black one is 68g the really tabby one is 106g then I have 83g, 104g, 96g and 79g .. will look on Ebay now for those collars  all are latched on and feeding like a dream.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

100 TYVEK WRISTBANDS variety of colours -Security Event Paper Like id bands | eBay cut them in half lengthwise.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

I have bought some similar to those but express delivery should be here tomorrow.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Monitor that little black quite closely. Very small baby.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

carly87 said:


> Monitor that little black quite closely. Very small baby.


Will weigh him again soon. Thanks


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok thats really strange but he seems to be weighing in at 100g now 
have just weighed him 3 times just to make sure how can that be possible


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Pics now they are dry and settled



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

I use nail varnish on one nail to identify them, you have to top it up every now and again but works fine x


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Good luck with your babies, they look lovely and mum llooks really relaxed with them.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwwww look at them, how cute.......


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

This was almost a year ago now  Kittens are all happy and thriving I did not keep any in the end but they all went to good homes and I have regular updates 
Its kind of bitter sweet finding this again because in december Bella was recovering from the op and I had workmen in to do my windows and Bella got spooked and ran off and a couple of days later we found her collar done up on the path in the front garden !!! I think she was taken by someone and I am still hoping she will turn up again at the kitchen window :crying:
We have a 20 week old puppy called Honey-Bee now and I know that she would love Bella so much !! Fingers crossed


----------

